# Hand Tool Review Links



## AndyT

*Original list Compilation by Alf*

*Reviews*

Ashley Iles Chisels
Auriou rasp - not exactly a review
Axminster Medium Duty Workbench
Axminster 4” double, or Miniature Sliding Square
Axminster Bevel Edge Chisel Set
Axminster "Rider" 60.5 Block Plane and Another opinion
Bridge City CS3 Centre Scribe
Carbide Scraper Burnisher
Clifton #3
Clifton 5½ pass around including many review comments
Clifton low-angle block plane
Coates d-vice
Dakota (Qiangsheng) Block Plane
Faithfull 311 plane copy
Faithfull No 3 Finishing Plane
Faithfull No 4 Smoothing Plane
Faithfull No 5 Jack Plane
Footprint Tenon Saw
Groz 'Workshop' #220 Block Plane Review
HNT Gordon Wooden Block Plane Kit
HNT Gordon Spokeshaves
Japanese Aka-Kashi (Tilgear) 10 piece chisel set
Japanese Viper Claw Hammer
Lee Valley cast scratch stock
Lie-Nielsen #40 1/2 Scrub Plane
Lie-Nielsen #62 bevel up plane
Lie-Nielsen #140 Skew Block Plane Review
Lie-Nielsen Straight-handled Crosscut Saw
Lie-Nielsen #271 Small Router Plane
Mujingfang Chinese style plane
Narex Mortice Chisels
Poundland Chisel
Poundland Handsaw
Quangsheng #3 Smoother
Quangsheng V4 #4 Smoother
Quangsheng V4 #6 Fore plane
Quangsheng V2 Rebating Block Plane
Quangsheng #62 Low Angle Jack (images missing) and here, by El Barto
Record No 04 and Millers Falls #209 compared
Richard Kell #2 Honing Guide
Richard Kell #3 Honing Guide
Riley Toolworks scratch awl
Simon James Holdfasts
Soba/Rider shoulder plane
Skelton dovetail saw pass around including many review comments
Spear and Jackson resharpenable saw
Stanley Sweetheart #60½ block plane
Stanley Sweetheart #62 Low Angle Jack and #4
Stanley Sweetheart #92 shoulder plane
Tite-Mark Mortise Blades
TTC Tools toothing plane compared to antique toothing plane
Veritas Beading Tool
Veritas Bench Planes
Veritas Bevel-Up Smoother
Veritas Bevel-Up Jointer
Veritas Bevel-Up Jointer Fence
Veritas Block Planes
Veritas Honing Guide - Mark II
Camber Roller Unit for Mark II
Another Opinion on the Camber Roller
Skew Registration Jig for Mark II
Veritas Low Angle Jack
Veritas Low Angle Smoother
Veritas Router Plane
Veritas Cabinet Scraper and Scraper Plane
Veritas Scrub Plane
Veritas Shoulder Plane - Bullnose
Veritas Shoulder Plane - Medium
Veritas Shoulder Plane - Large
Veritas Skew Rebate Plane
Veritas Spokeshaves
Veritas Spokeshave - Low Angle
Veritas Hardware Kit for Spokeshave Handles
Veritas Wooden Spokeshave Kit
Veritas Variable Scraper Burnisher
Veritas Surface Clamp
Wheel Marking Gauges

*DVDs*

Chisel and Plane Sharpening - Peter Sefton
David Charlesworth DVD Part 1: Plane Sharpening
David Charlesworth DVD Part 2: Hand Planing
David Charlesworth DVD Part 3: Precision Shooting Simplified
mod edit to remove dead link
Hand-cut Dovetails and Advanced Hand-cut Dovetails with Rob Cosman
Hand planing and Sharpening & Rough to Ready with Rob Cosman
Rough to Ready with Rob Cosman DVD
Saw Sharpening - Tom Law


*Books*
BSSM - British Saws and Sawmakers from c1600, Simon Barley
Directory of Sheffield Tool Manufacturers 1740-2018 by Geoffrey Tweedale
Goodman's British Planemakers 4th Edition by Jane Rees
Mouldings in Practice, Matt Bickford
Planecraft, Hampton and Clifford / Sainsbury
The Anarchist's Tool Chest, Christopher Schwarz
The Essential Woodworker, Robert Wearing
The Handplane Book, Garrett Hack
The Iron Spokeshaves and Related Tools Manufactured by Edward Preston & Sons
The Ken Hawley Experience
The Tool Chest of Benjamin Seaton
The Wooden Plane - Its History, Form and Function, John M Whelan
Tools - A Guide for Collectors, Rees and Rees
The Woodworker - The Charles Hayward Years
The Woodworker - The Charles Hayward Years Vol III
The Woodworker - The Charles Hayward Years Vol IV
Honest Labour - Charles Hayward

*Online Video*
Treebangham on YouTube
While Alf is no longer posting on here, I've taken over the job of keeping this list up to date. Please add a reply for any new hand tool reviews posted on this site which ought to be on this list.


----------

